# winchester model 100????



## u.p.trapper (Dec 20, 2004)

I was given a winchester model 100 in 243=1965 it is a nice looking rifle.I dont have alot of experience with semi auto rifles.I cant get the bolt back or the push button safety to engage,also the trigger is in the full back position.Any ideas?? iam leaning towards something broken or jammed.And will take it to a smith.However if its something small I dont want to look like an idiot.Hoping someone is familiar with this gun.Thanks


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

It sounds to me like the gas piston is corroded and seized so that the bolt will not slide back. It can be difficult to get freed up. Take it to a good gun smith as you have to be able to get the bolt to slide back before you can get the stock off to fix any of the problems.


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

There is also a recall on the firing pin in the .308 caliber. You'll want to look into that also.
If for any reason the cost of repairing the rifle is too much for you I am interested in the stock if you part with it.


----------



## Slider (Feb 6, 2006)

Several years ago there was a major recall on all Winchester Model 100's. I can't remember the specifics on it but it seems there was a safety issue. The rifle had to be sent back to Winchester, and when the service was performed they marked the rifle in a certain way to indicate the owner had complied with the recall. Again, I can't remember the details but any competent gunsmith should be able to fill in the details for you.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

308s are a dime a dozen, but premiums are being paid on those[284s and 243s]. Whatever you do, dont bastardize it in any way!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Slider said:


> Several years ago there was a major recall on all Winchester Model 100's. I can't remember the specifics on it but it seems there was a safety issue. The rifle had to be sent back to Winchester, and when the service was performed they marked the rifle in a certain way to indicate the owner had complied with the recall. Again, I can't remember the details but any competent gunsmith should be able to fill in the details for you.


The recall was with the firing pin. The rifle didn't have to be sent back, competant smiths could fix it and report the serial # to Win. I thought there was a way to get with Win. and find out if it had been fixed.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

I own a 100 in .308. The condition your describing has happend to me as well, at least 6-7 times. As you described it, right now I believe there is an empty case stuck in your chamber. That gun is notorious for this.

I placed a 1/4" wooden dowel down the barrel, tapped it with a mallet while pushing on down on the bolt to free it. It came open relatively easy.

I have read they do this because of the extremely tight tolerance in between case and the chamber. If you oil that chamber when cleaning it attracts and hold dust/dirt powder residue etc. The next shell fired will bind up against the chamber wall with the debris sandwiched inbetween.

To keep it clean, I run the cleaning rod down the barrel and then screw on a 28 Guage brush through the ejection port and pull it back into the chamber then repeat with a dry swab. Any gun scrubber that evaporates quick, (has no oil) will help greatly.

Since I started cleaning her this way I have not had any further jams.

Good luck.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

I have one in .308
Williams in Flint did the recall work to the firing pin probably 10 years ago?

Mine has taken quite a few deer over the years. My 17 year old took his first buck, a six pointer with that a couple of years ago.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Can someone fill me in a little more on the recall on this rifle. My cousin has one that needs a lot of work and this might be part of the problem.


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

From what I remember, the firing pin had a material design flaw that would allow the rifle to go fully auto when a round was loaded into the chamber.
Very nasty!


----------



## BR549 (Feb 5, 2006)

multibeard said:


> It sounds to me like the gas piston is corroded and seized so that the bolt will not slide back. It can be difficult to get freed up. Take it to a good gun smith as you have to be able to get the bolt to slide back before you can get the stock off to fix any of the problems.


Yep. My father has a 100 in .308. It's a heck of a rifle, but has very tight tollerances. He also had the problem. One thing to do once it's fixed, use dry graphite on the action instead of oil in cold weather. The action will not cycle properly in cold weather with conventional gun oil. One should also cycle the action now and then.


----------



## BR549 (Feb 5, 2006)

Slider said:


> Several years ago there was a major recall on all Winchester Model 100's. I can't remember the specifics on it but it seems there was a safety issue. The rifle had to be sent back to Winchester, and when the service was performed they marked the rifle in a certain way to indicate the owner had complied with the recall. Again, I can't remember the details but any competent gunsmith should be able to fill in the details for you.


It was on the safety. My father took his and 3 other rifles to have fixed. He's trying to talk his brother-in-law out of his .308, which happens to be a consecutive serial number to his.


----------



## u.p.trapper (Dec 20, 2004)

Took it to a shop they had a heck of a time.But he got it.It is there getiing cleaned up.Thanks for the replies


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Well i would love more info if someone has anything on the recalls on this rifle.
This is goo info so far. But sounds like there are plenty of stories to go with these 100's


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

When I was a kid, my dad owned one in a .284. I used it a couple times when I was 14-15. The thing jammed every or every other shot. We could never get it not to jam. Tried different ammo, etc. Sold it. It's too bad the .284 is kind of synonymous with the 100. Super caliber, so-so weapon IMHO. But free weapons are almost always sweet! 
Are they any production rifles in .284? It's a perfect short action caliber for deer.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

I guess I just got a good one. Mine has never jammed once. ( knock wood)
Mine will shoot all five in the clip as fast as you can pull the trigger. Thats even using cheap Mil surplus ammo.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

guns in 284. Other than the Win 100 and lever 88 maybe Ruger had some chambered for it. I dont think any manufacture it currently of the large Mfgs. Its a great cartridge no doubt, and varminters use it in the 6-284 and other wildcats.


----------

